# GSD at Vet today died from Hartz shampoo



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I was in for our last booster shot at the vet this morning and while we were waiting a HUGE GSD came in obviously distressed. The owners (a couple and a boy) said he was 4 years old and they had bathed him the day before. He apparently threw up right after the bath and was distressed all night. He was having trouble walking, his stomach was bloated, and he was having spasms. It was AWFUL. The vet came in the waiting room and said it was poisoning and immediately got an attendent to get an IV set up for him. In the middle of this we of course got called into our examination room. On our way out, we saw they were outside crying and I talked to them for a bit. The vet said they didn't know if he was going to make it. They showed us the shampoo bottle- it was Hartz 2in1 flea shampoo. 

I felt so bad for them- the guy kept saying the dog was his best friend and he couldn't believe that a shampoo could do this to him. We got interrupted and they were called in, so we left. 

Unfortunately, as we were driving past, I saw the boy come running out of the office crying hysterically... so I'm assuming the worst









I FEEL SO BAD. Anyone have any experience with OTC flea products? This is so messed up... very traumatic experience. The dog didn't have fleas, but they said he smelled because he was playing in water so they probably just used whatever they had on hand to wash him up. 
I don't think I'll ever use an OTC flea product, ever. Not after seeing that...


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

This is so sad. I know 2 of my neighbors dogs had a very bad reaction to this also, one of them died too.

Here is some more info.
http://www.hartzvictims.org/2004/10/30/hartz-flea-and-tick-products-toxic-to-dogs/


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

wow!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Mixing different products can cause reactions as well. Heartworm meds /flea treatments. It is very scary! I worked at an exotic bird store that also sold pet items 16 yrs ago, and we always warned clients about this. We did not sell any Hartz products(knew better, even back then).


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

that is very sad for the family, I use deflea when needed it is all natural, i have always heard bad things about hartz products


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

I had no idea, wow that it just scary!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

OH this is just awful. I have never heard of such a problem. I don't use those products but I know I never will now!!! Thanks for letting us know. I'm so sorry for the dog and his family.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

That is so sad. I was thinking about giving my dog a bath today with a Sargents flea and tick product. The only reason why I was considering that was because my body is breaking out from either poison ivy or poison oak. The only way I could be getting it is from the dog running through some bushes in the back yard. I'm reconsidering that after reading this because she already is on the Frontline Plus.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Yes, I burst into tears when the vet was in the waiting room and said the dog was poisoned. I felt so hard for all of them... poor family. The worst part is, I believe I recognize where they live and I ride my bike past their house when I go mt. biking (they are right near the trail head). I always talked to him when he barked at me. I feel so sad









You would not believe the stories you read on the internet about the same thing happening to dogs and especially cats. it's SO terrible! there should be a big warning on the products.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Your post may have just saved another dog. I'm sitting here stunned at this information. I had no idea... Never bought Hartz (always my vet's products or pet specific places). Had some that was from a drugstore buyout (lots of pet stuff, mostly Hartz). I kept the new collars, leashes, toys for rescue donations, but I held onto the shampoos and some other Hartz products. The other day it was 100+ degrees and had Po outside, sent my partner in the house to grab whatever was handy and I proceeded to slather him up (the exact stuff you mentioned). This wasn't a planned bath, just an impulsive move because Po has just recovered from a bout with his hips and was long overdue. He seemed so strong and happy, it just seemed a good moment for a bath. I did take extra care with rinsing and drying him because his long coat really demands it. He was okay for a while after the bath, but by sundown, he was definitely not feeling well. For the next 2 days, he was not himself at all and I thought maybe a slight relapse with the hip discomfort. He just had that "Mom, I feel like I'm going to throw up" look and was not eating and drinking per normal but enough that I was not totally alarmed. After a couple days of careful watchful waiting, he is totally okay now. I attributed him being down in the mouth to his recent hip bout and the extreme heat that he so hates to go out in even to potty. Of course, in retrospect, had I known what I now know, I would have rushed him to the vet.

I simply had no idea and it never occurred to me that the shampoo could be the issue. I have no defense for my ignorance - how could I miss this? My vet of 20 years (just retired) has warned me on certain products but never a word about Hartz. I guess he assumed I would never use a product of this quality (lack of). I'm just beginning to process the loss of 3 dogs nearly back-to-back - I can't begin to fathom losing this boy, especially due to my own actions. 

My heart goes out to this family. I am also very grateful for this information. Thank you for posting.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tammy thank you for posting the link. It would be nice to get the word out to all pet owners that these products are indeed poison. Anyone who posts on other boards may want to remind others of this and post the link Tammy provided.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I wouldn't use a Hartz product no matter what the cost. There have been numerous poisonings from their products concerning flea products. People were putting the small dog product on cats and killing them with it. It took them a very long time to change their packaging. My husband worked at their site in Jersey cleaning it up( he is an Enviormental Geologist/ Hazardous Waste Consultant). He said he has never seen a place so messed up.

I would use J & J baby shampoo on my animals before using anything from Hartz.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: DHauThat is so sad. I was thinking about giving my dog a bath today with a Sargents flea and tick product. The only reason why I was considering that was because my body is breaking out from either poison ivy or poison oak. The only way I could be getting it is from the dog running through some bushes in the back yard. I'm reconsidering that after reading this because she already is on the Frontline Plus.


Throw that Sargents flea and tick product away too. That is also one of the products that people have had problems with. It is mentioned on the link I provided..


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlTammy thank you for posting the link. It would be nice to get the word out to all pet owners that these products are indeed poison. Anyone who posts on other boards may want to remind others of this and post the link Tammy provided.


Your welcome. I should of posted it a long time ago.


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

We use Neutrogena T-Gel shampoo for our dogs. Never had any problems.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

any suds will kill fleas...it doesn't take agent orange!

why in the world are they still in business!?!

thanks for posting this horrible story... it may well have save many from grief !!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

that's heartbreaking.........

i always prefered to use my shampoo & conditioner on all of my dogs. didn't see any point in the pet brand stuff. hair is hair afterall. during dylan's last bath, he managed to get a good slurp of the shampoo while it was still on my palm. i was sweating that one out, but he showed no signs of side effects at all. what if i'd used the poison stuff.......

i feel so badly for that family. i can't imagine........


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Very sad about the dog. I'd be crazy over that one.

Be very careful what you use on your dog. Please don't just assume you can use the same shampoo that you use yourself. A dog's body is completely covered with fur and much more affected by the shampoo's contents than you or I. We might get an itchy scalp - their scalp covers them completely so imagine how awful that would be. They also lick their fur. Now maybe some of you lick your hair but so far I haven't been tempted....
Shampoo is not universal and hair on humans is not the same as fur on animals.

WDJ (Whole Dog Journal) did an article on shampoos a year or so back. One thing that they reommended as safe is castille shampoo or castille soap. You can get the shampoo at the health food store & you can get the soap at the grocery. The soap is a lot cheaper 69 cents I think it was. 

Then be sure that you rinse you dog thoroughly. If you want to error on the side of caution, use a bit of vinigar in your rinse.


Any shampoo you use on your dog (well, probably on yourself for that matter) you should be able to look at the ingredients. Lots of dog shampoos do not list all the ingredients. The WDJ artical wouldn't recommend shampoos that didn't list their ingredients.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I feel so bad for all the people who lost their best friends to what used to be a trusted brand.



> Originally Posted By: srfd44-2I would use J & J baby shampoo


My groomer recommended Johnson & Johnson over puppy shampoo. Morgan has a habit of getting herself very nasty playing in the yard with the kids. If there's dirt, she'll get into it.

It works great to make a soapy bucket of water, spill it over the dirty dog down, rub her all over and send her to the pool to rinse.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Why this obsession about having dogs that smell like flowers or are squeaky clean?
i know that 99% of the members of this forum are women so that may have something to do with it. 
They are dogs not toys.
Think how many dogs have died in the name of some odd human expectation of what they s/d smell or look like. The dog's health s/d be number one.
Give your dogs a good brushing regularly. Let them play in the rain, that s/d be all the bath they need LOL.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Ocean - there are many good reasons to give a dog bath and none that I read here were because someone wanted the dog to smell like flowers.
The dog the OP mentioned was given a bath for fleas - they had no idea this product was not good for the dog.

My dogs are therapy dogs and are bathed often, even more than I would certainly choose. That is a requirement for their work.

An inside dog that rolls in something smelly needs a bath to keep the odors from the home.

Dogs that had vet visits requiring an all day or longer stay certainly need baths.

Many people here bathe their dogs once or twice a year. That's certainly not bad for the dog.

Where did you get the statistics that 99% of us are women? Who thinks these are toys instead of dogs? Have you read here at all about the training, sports and other work our dogs do?

Your comments were unsupported, not at all helpful and offensive.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomOcean - there are many good reasons to give a dog bath and none that I read here were because someone wanted the dog to smell like flowers.
> The dog the OP mentioned was given a bath for fleas - they had no idea this product was not good for the dog.
> 
> My dogs are therapy dogs and are bathed often, even more than I would certainly choose. That is a requirement for their work.
> ...


Aw Bonnie,
I just wrote a very long reply, and came on to post and you already said everything I was going to say. You beat me to it.

Very good reply.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: TMARIE
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DHauThat is so sad. I was thinking about giving my dog a bath today with a Sargents flea and tick product. The only reason why I was considering that was because my body is breaking out from either poison ivy or poison oak. The only way I could be getting it is from the dog running through some bushes in the back yard. I'm reconsidering that after reading this because she already is on the Frontline Plus.
> ...


What a timely post. I read the link and went to check what shampoo I was going to use. It was the exact shampoo in the link. I'm going to toss it out immediately. Thank you.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I bathe Lucy with the stuff the vet gave me- called Relief- because she's been itchy. I took her in to make sure there wasn't more going on. I would not have used a product to kill anything I did not know for sure was there but.... I never would have guessed anything I could have gotten at Wal Mart could kill her and I thank you SO much for posting this. 
That family must feel so bad, even though it was in no way their fault.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Heartbreaking


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_why in the world are they still in business!?!_

That's what I'm wondering, too. Is no one reporting those incidents to the dept.of arg./EPA? These products should be pulled from the market for more strict testing & posted with efficient warnings.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: OceanWhy this obsession about having dogs that smell like flowers or are squeaky clean?
> i know that 99% of the members of this forum are women so that may have something to do with it.
> They are dogs not toys.


Wow, sexist much?


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Maedchen_why in the world are they still in business!?!_
> 
> That's what I'm wondering, too. Is no one reporting those incidents to the dept.of arg./EPA? These products should be pulled from the market for more strict testing & posted with efficient warnings.


They are in business because people keep buying the products. A lot of people just don't want to pay for advantage/frontline/etc., and figure 'it's just a dog, it doesn't need any fancy expensive stuff.' It's the same reason Kibbles & Bits still sells.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

I thought I heard that they killed some other dogs/cats before? I've used vet brand flea control, and hated it. I've used OTC flea control, hated it one time, loved it the other. I'm still using it. But Hartz is something I'll never use. 


Should I comment on the other post? I can't resist...

I don't even have dog shampoo here. 
Only one dog gets washed, before shows, and usually I just hose him down and blow out the coat with a blow dryer. I do brush.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

I think you bring up a good point too though... the vet brand stuff CAN cause problems too. I've heard of dogs/cats dying after a bad reaction to Advantage or Frontline... and that's why some people go all natural.

What I don't get is, products like Hartz, Biospot, etc. have the same ingredients as the more expensive products... they use the same chemicals to kill fleas (sometimes the combinations are different, but they use the same stuff to control insect growth, kill adult fleas, etc.). So why are there so many more problems with Hartz? Is it because people buy those a lot more than they do Frontline/Advantage (hence, more cases) or is it problems in their quality control?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: chasethedogI don't even have dog shampoo here.
> Only one dog gets washed, before shows, and usually I just hose him down and blow out the coat with a blow dryer. I do brush.


Same here. Gracie has had one bath in her life - at the vet after her spay surgery. I usually let her play in the sprinkler or hose and give her a good brushing out after. Everyone comments on how our house does not smell like a dog. Gracie has always been very clean - we're lucky - she doesn't roll in poo!!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

More: 
your dog might need a bath if .. it were a long haired bitch (urine in the fluffy butt inevitable)
...if it were a male that whizzed on it's front legs (happens)
...if it were to find a fragrence not to your like (o'de rank pile of something)
.. if you're going on a road trip, sharing the cab of a truck with a dog that hasn't had a bath in a while...
.. if it were to cool off in a noxiously odiferous pond in Arkansas

Neither flower nor urine nor old swamp water do I want my dog to resemble in odor....

Picky picky picky


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That IS pretty picky.









What about multiple dog owners? 

Take eau de doggy x (insert number > than 2 here) = middle school classroom on a hot June day. 

My dogs actually LIKE their baths. Not the first seconds getting wet-but after that, they really enjoy the massage of it and have a good FRAP after it's done, then proceed to prance around hitting everyone else with their butts-did you see me? I got a bath-I am the chosen one. 

Nina goes every 6 weeks to the groomer because of a skin condition and LOVES it. Pulls me to the door! I asked the groomer if dogs sit in the tub with that look of bliss all the time and she said not really...so maybe my dogs are just weird.









I use the EarthBath products now (Cassidy'sMom introduced me to them) and think they leave the coat in great condition. 

Sorry to go off topic from this horrific death. http://www.animalhelp.com/hometown/articledetail.cfm?artid=353 another site with more information. Tammy-that was a great site and so scary-this one links to that one. 

I think people see these products/brand names and equate them with reputability. Which is certainly normal. You trust the name as Joe Average consumer. 

How can information get out to these people? Too bad you can't post warnings in stores-those would get taken right down! I wonder if vet offices would post it? 

And how DO they continue to get away with this?


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Nat
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: OceanWhy this obsession about having dogs that smell like flowers or are squeaky clean?
> ...



He is such a real, tough guy that he doesn't need to bath his dog, but rather endures the smell and dirty coat.








If we women wanted a toy, we'd get a chihuahua, not a GSD.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Nat
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: OceanWhy this obsession about having dogs that smell like flowers or are squeaky clean?
> ...


As a member of the other "1%" of this forum, I agree with Nat here and would add not well informed. If you went through different threads here, you would see that the general consensus of the "women" here is not to bathe too frequently. May want to direct your comments to the folks who actually settle for Hartz, Sargents or other off the shelf grocery store products-don't think you'll find too many in the active membership here.

ETA: wrote before seeing Syke's Mom reply. Skye's Mom


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

This male bathes his dogs monthly.







If they get filthy mid-month, they get another bath. 

I bathe myself daily.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

And this female doesn't bath THE DOGS. 
Diva is 10 and has had 1 bath with soap. She does NOT roll in stinky things (thank GAWD). She does get hosed down several times a summer and blown off with the air compressor. She also plays in the sprinklers.

If Wrangler rolls in something stinky (which is usually only about twice a year max, since he HATES to be hosed off.) I used to bathe him. Not any more! He gets hosed off and gets a "spot wash" if needed. He too plays in the sprinkler and goes to the lake on a regular basis. (And the lake, while it IS river water, isn't full of algae and all stinky like some lakes. The water is clear.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I think that some of the "FILLER" products maybe the things that interact badly with the ingredients that are used in the better products.

Just a hint folk, the Government doesn't require manufacturers to list all ingredients even in human products. They get away with it under the statement of trade secrete, they rename Phosphates to get around the Phosphate bad on many years ago, why did they have to add it back in because the public didn't think there cloths were getting clean if they didn't see suds.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI asked the groomer if dogs sit in the tub with that look of bliss all the time and she said not really...so maybe my dogs are just weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Jean, we really like the Earthbath products!









Ditto to middleofnowhere's post. Our dogs get bathed about every month/month and a half/two months. They swim in the SF Bay and the ocean, stinky salt water, not pretty clear water. We bathe them right at the park where they swim, there's a dog washing business in the parking lot - DIY, or they'll do it for you. My dogs also love their baths. If they're still off leash when we get to Mudpuppy's they'll run in and pick out their own tub, lol! Unfortunately they don't always check to make sure it's not already occupied.







"No, not THAT one, THIS one!!!!" 

One time there was a couple there while we were at the cafe at the end of the building getting something to drink. Tom was in line while I had the dogs in a down stay off to the side. The guy was waiting while his wife/girlfriend was in line, and he was admiring the dogs. Later, when our names were called, the couple was inside shopping for dog supplies, and the guy watched Keefer come in and jump into the nearest tub. He looked at me in amazement and said "wow, they just jump right in - that's so cool!". I have weird dogs too.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Dogs here get two baths per year during molting seasons. Then they will get a bath if they roll in poo or have itchiness going on or something that requires a bath.


Cherri


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

As far as the hartz stuff goes, it's a terrible product, I wish it would be pulled from the shelves. I thought about this thread today, I was at the store and they had a big clearance bin full of hartz flea crap. I'd rather my dogs get fleas than risk killing them by using the hartz products.

Now, if I wanted a toy that smelled like flowers, I certainly would have gone with one that poops a lot less.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow so sad about the dog dying! Last year when we got Havoc we got home from the breeder and discovered he was covered in fleas. Hubby goes out to Walmart and comes home with Hartz puppy flea shampoo. it worked great but it will be in the trash tonight, I have never used it since. My dogs get bathed about every other month. I use a colloidal oatmeal shampoo on them.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Kodee had baths daily for a month starting when he was about 9 weeks old and had mange (medicated prescription shampoo). He's in the house, doesn't smell bad at all, and gets brushed daily. I actually like "his" smell better than flowers, as a matter of fact. He smells like clean dog fur. He's a year old now and has had 2 baths in the last 9 months.

And whaddya know, I'm a girl.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

My cat got poisoned from the new formula Adams uses in their flea and tick spray. I knew after he threw up twice that something wasnt right and bathed him in regular shampoo and put him in a large crate with a litter box to keep an eye on him. I called my vet and told them what happened and they said that yes, it sounded like he was poisoned and I did the right thing.
I have used Adams spray and shampoo products for years and never had a problem, but now that they have a new "insect repelent" in their formula, I wont use use the new formula. It is difficult, but I look for their old formula.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I found this about Hartz online -



> Quote:The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) required Hartz to cancel the production of phenothrin-containing flea and tick products for cats after receiving thousands of reports of pet injury and death. As of March 31, 2006, the sale and distribution of Hartz's phenothrin-containing flea and tick products for cats has been terminated. However, EPA's product cancellation order did not apply to Hartz flea and tick products for dogs, and Hartz continues to use phenothrin in a concentration of 85.7% in many of its flea and tick products for dogs.
> 
> Consumers continue to report adverse effects, including pet death, in both cats and dogs after using Hartz flea and tick products as directed


I believe Hartz and Sergeant's are products from the same company? Either way, I do not purchase either Hartz or Sergeants, and generally try to stay away from overdoing it with chemicals on or around my critters.

I've used Dr. Bonner's Castille Soap (the liquid kind) for dog and cat baths and that works great. I've also used pH neutral baby shampoo on the dog, and that worked really well, too. Both are easy to find, cheap, and effective. 

Another product I've had decent results with in situations that didn't require a full wash has been Carrawash. It is a spray-on, no-rinse shampoo / body wash designed for use in hospitals. It removes odors and moisturizes as well. It's what I use when I go camping and it's also what I use on Abby if there's a need to "spot clean".

A lot of the pet shampoos also have fragrances in them that can cause issues / sensitivity in dogs with sensitive skins.

Like Elfwolfe, we have also had issues with the Adams products. When we had fleas in the house, I used Adams Plus Flea & Tick Spray and it made Abby very sick (diarrhea) for a day, so we discontinued use and tossed the product. I now use NaturVet Herbal Flea Spray when / if we have a flea issue. It works very well, doesn't make my dog sick, and can be used on my cats. (Smells pleasant, too.)


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Wow all these stories... still making my heart turn! Keep spreading the word, everyone!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

In a pinch you can also use plain dawn dish soap. I consider it fairly safe, especially since it's what they use on animals after oil spills. When fleas get wet they coat themselves in an oily/waxy coating to keep from drowning and the dawn will break the coating down so they will drown. It's most effective if you mix the soap with a little water and don't rinse the pet first, let it sit for 5-10 minutes and all the fleas should be dead.

I've used this on rescued baby puppies and kittens that I didn't feel comfortable using pesticides on so young.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I didn't know about hartz being bad till I worked for the groomer, he used to have his shop in a local vet and saw a few animals come in sick almost dead because of hartz. 

Why is that product still on the shelves and people still buying it? Simple, people don't know about the dangers, just like I didn't till the groomer told me. It is a product that has been around for a very long time so people "trust" it.

I am one of those girls that likes my dogs to smell good. I use green tea and mint shampoo dog shampoo on my dogs twice a year, once in the spring and once in the fall, usually when they are shedding. If they need it they get a bath more depends on what they are doing, if they rolled in something or have been sick.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I just saw this thread for the first time.

http://www.hartzvictims.org/index.php

An acquaintance showed it to me years ago when I got my first cat.

Besides a gentle shampoo (which I just used on one of my dogs, first time I've used it in a year), I ONLY use products I get from my vet. I just don't trust anything I can get at a grocery store as far as my animal's health. When/if my dog needs a bath, I have a groomer do it (b/c of their coats, I don't have a dryer), or I take them to the pet store where there's a grooming station with a dryer and I use their special shampoo, doesn't have a scent, doesn't have any crap that could poison an animal.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

That is sooo incredibly sad about the GSD being poisoned. I don't understand why Hartz is still in buisness...my kitty got really sick from using their flea product...he's since recovered thankfully and I will never ever purchase their products again. 

As far as bathing, when the pups get bathed, we use Johnsons & Johnsons baby shampoo and they've never had a reaction. Chevy has been bathed about 3 times but I can't even tell you the last time he had an actual bath. Shya has been bathed about 3 times (in the last month) but only because she pee'd in her crate and layed in it (ick).


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Truly unfortunate that Hartz products are still on the shelf. But, as long as those that don't know any better will shell out the pennies, they will still be made and marketed. So sad.

This brand has scared me for years. I don't feel comfortable buying any shampoos or flea preventative from any other place than the vet.

I too am a minimalist...and I don't like putting too much on them or in them unless necessary.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you ever so much for posting this. 
This is a real tragedy. My heart goes out to the family. The guilt they must feel....


----------



## Doreen210 (May 28, 2006)

OMG! I am speechless.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Many years ago, my sister's cat suffered nerve damage after getting a bath with a flea shampoo specifically made for cats. (by Hartz.) 

Her cat suffered siezures, could not walk or jump straight and had difficulty even sleeping.

It turned out that that although all the ingredients had been tested, they had not been tested when used together. Sorry I am hazy on the exact ingredients - this was a long time ago.

Since that time I have never bought another Hartz product of any kind, including toys. I tell people why, too. My personal boycott may not hurt Hartz. In this day, though, forums like this really help pass the word.

I feel bad for the dog's family and others who have had losses for something that happened when they thought they were helping their pets.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

When I worked at UP Vet Hospital, I saw two persian kittens come in poisoned from "PET SAFE" Carpet Fresh.....and know another person whose older cat seizured and died from house de-flea products sold to them by the vet! So sad about the poor people whose dog died from Hartz. As others said, the brand has been on shelves forever, and I guess long before most of the newer better products that we can get now.

I will bathe occassionally with good commercial pet products - and really like the smell of Vetrolin shampoo which is commonly used on horses - it is marked safe for dogs too....

Lee


----------



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

Years ago my husband brought home a barn cat, he was mostly white and full of fleas. I went to the pet store and bought some crap (shampoo) that was for cats for killing fleas. (It wasnt Hartz) but after bathing this poor little guy, both of us were really sick. I threw the stuff out and vowed never to buy shampoo products from a pet store. We both survived thank god, When bathing Lukas I use baby shampoo. And I get the flea protection products from my vet.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks to all for the comments about dog shampoos. I will forward to friends and family that have dogs to make sure they avoid Hartz products.

Another reason for shampoo. I have three large lots and two are treed with a swamp in back. My dogs love playing on the lots and two of the three just look for squirrels. However, the third heads for the swamp and just rolls in the mud. The dogs all live in my home, so of course my mud-puppy does get frequent baths.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

It's not just Hartz products

I found out about these wonderful things a year ago when I applied the flea drops to my cat. 2 hrs later, he was foaming at the mouth, having seizures, and in a lot of pain. After $350 at the vet, he was okay.

My SIL's GSD was killed by the flea drops. He was about 10 wks old, she applied them to his neck one night, the next morning he was gone. She called Hartz and they told her to send the vet bills in. She did and 2 weeks later she recieved a check in for the full amount. That proves right there they know their stuff kills animals.

I don't buy anything over the counter for my pet...except food and treats and some toys.


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

How on this earth is this company still standing? Honestly? Are there law suits or anything proven that can get these items (or the company) off the shelves?

I've never used any Hartz but I had no idea about all this. It's a good thing.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Holy Moley! I my bf told me about a guy he knew who nearly lost his golden retriever from an OTC flea/tick med/shampoo (not sure if it was Hartz or not). I didn't realize how widespread this problem was.

Growing up, we used to bath my father's hunting dog (English setter) with Irish Spring soap at the end of the hunting season and sometimes at the beginning of the summer. He lived for those baths...

For my GSD, I use an oatmeal shampoo for his itchy skin about once a month (give or take a week). (he does pee on his front foot, head dives/rolls in anything stinky he can find and can find a muddy puddle within a five mile radius) He gets brushed about every 3-4 days (b.c he hates having to sit still and fights me not to). However, my usual clue when he's in need of a bath...wet dog in car/confined space...whew! Because we visit my folks in Southcentral PA, I have him on Frontline Plus 8 months out of the year. Ticks/deer ticks are horrible down there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Hartz has long been known to be a killer. They were in fact banned for awhile back in the '90s but Wal-Mart seeing a profit managed to bring them back. Yay for them huh?


----------

